# Engineering Pay Scale and Acceptance



## ahf_nuke (19 Aug 2009)

Hey ...I work as Mechanical engineer in Canada for more than a year now. Im in Canada for more than 6yrs and getting my Permanent resident status. I have passion to join Army but I also have a family to support my engineering job pays me enough to live good life. Now I have searched on this forum and on internet but I'm not able to find any pay scale for Engineers in Army. I was able to find some charts but they dont tell anything about Engineers they show (dentist,pilots,physicians) but not engineers.

If possible can anyone tell me what is the pay scale for Engineers joining the army.?? I will probably go for Combat engineer as I see lots of postings for Combat engineers needed from time to time. 
Plus also what are my chances of getting into the army as Permanent resident on Recruiting website it says they might accept you as Permanent resident if needed.??

I really appreciate your help I'm trying to search the answers but havent got anything specifice right now.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2009)

Pay Scales here:  http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfncmr-mrfr-eng.asp

Look at the Standard column.  These are net monthly pays.  Off of that comes taxes, CPP, EI, etc.


----------



## TcDohl (19 Aug 2009)

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfor-ofr-eng.asp

Have the pay scales changed (in this case, reduced)  from those on forces.ca?
(particularly this document http://www.forces.ca/media/_PDF/PayScalesOffReg_en.pdf)

Because it seems that the O-1 (2Lt) rank has gone down by $6k (from $49.6k to $43k)from then (April 08, when the document was updated on the forces.ca website) to the July 09 version in the link. 

I know I'm not going into the Forces for the money, but this isn't making it any more appealing.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2009)

The pay scales I posted are *NCM* pay scales, not officers.  That is the new pay scale and unfortunately, there seems to be a lot of mistakes in it.

The OP mentioned going Combat Engineer (NCM), not Engineering Officer.


----------



## TcDohl (19 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The OP mentioned going Combat Engineer (NCM), not Engineering Officer.



Yes, but I hope I was making it clear enough that I was referring to officer pay scales. Now I've got this opportunity right here/now, I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Aug 2009)

From the Pay Tables:

*Disclaimer: These pay tables are for information only. These consolidations have been prepared for convenience of reference only and have no official sanction. Questions of an official nature concerning these rates should be addressed to DPPD*


----------



## TcDohl (19 Aug 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> *Disclaimer: These pay tables are for information only. These consolidations have been prepared for convenience of reference only and have no official sanction. Questions of an official nature concerning these rates should be addressed to DPPD*


Which is kind of why I'm asking.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Aug 2009)

Well contact DPPD then


----------



## KingofKeys (19 Aug 2009)

ahf_nuke said:
			
		

> Hey ...I work as Mechanical engineer in Canada for more than a year now. Im in Canada for more than 6yrs and getting my Permanent resident status. I have passion to join Army but I also have a family to support my engineering job pays me enough to live good life. Now I have searched on this forum and on internet but I'm not able to find any pay scale for Engineers in Army. I was able to find some charts but they dont tell anything about Engineers they show (dentist,pilots,physicians) but not engineers.
> 
> If possible can anyone tell me what is the pay scale for Engineers joining the army.?? I will probably go for Combat engineer as I see lots of postings for Combat engineers needed from time to time.
> Plus also what are my chances of getting into the army as Permanent resident on Recruiting website it says they might accept you as Permanent resident if needed.??
> ...



I am assuming you are asking about Combat Engineering Officer (Engineering Officer for short) since you mentioned pilots, dentist and physicians. Go to www.forces.ca>Jobs>Pay Scales; You will see about 5 pay scale charts tabs, two of which are for full-time NCM and full-time Officers. Click on "Officer-Regular", Engineering Officers are part of the "basic"(plotted as red) graph. Hope that helped.


----------



## McG (19 Aug 2009)

There are several types of engineer officers in the Canadian Forces. If you are interested in keeping with your mechanical engineering background, then you won't want Engineer (the "Combat" is only a colloquialism in the officer title and not the formal name).

I might suggest you look at EME officer or to the Air Force or Navy.  Here is a list of all the engineering officer occupations out there:

  	  			  	AF - Aerospace Engineering (Officer)
  	  			  	AF - Communications and Electronics Engineering (Air) (Officer)
  	  				AF - Construction Engineering (Officer)
  		  		  	LF - Electrical and Mechanical Engineering (Officer)
  		  		  	LF - Engineer (Officer)
	  	  			Mar - Marine Systems Engineering (Officer)
	  	  			Mar - Naval Combat Systems Engineering (Officer)
  		  		  	LF - Signals (Officer)

None of these occupations have a separate pay scale based on the profession.  They all are payed as nearly every other officer out there.


----------



## p2shanmu (20 Aug 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know what is the difference between Pay level A and B in the officer cadet category in this document.
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfor-ofr-eng.asp

thanks


----------



## MSEng314 (20 Aug 2009)

It says at the bottom of the document:

A= ROTP, which is Regular Officer Training Program, which would be people going to RMC for example.

B= OCTP-NFS, which I believe stands for Officer Cadet Training Program (ie BMOQ) No Former Service, so according to that pay scale that would be your pay if you are doing BMOQ and are not going to RMC.

That being said, I don't think that is the "official" pay scale, as the disclaimer notes at the bottom, so those figures are more of a guideline.


----------

